

ProPublica wins First Pulitzer Prize for Online Reporting - jashkenas
http://www.pulitzer.org/citation/2010-Investigative-Reporting

======
CulturalNgineer
Just want to congratulate them! It's a thankless enough job as it is and those
writers don't get often get rich... let alone any exposure on main stream
media which is all too focussed on the enormous importance of balloon-boys and
octo-moms.

------
jashkenas
Here's a link to the winning series of articles:

<http://www.propublica.org/series/deadly-choices>

